# Flex Pipe Leaking



## snippyauto (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all

My Cherub has started leaking from the braided hose that goes to the pump.

Does anyone know where i can order one from

HEA136 Braded Inlet Hose

Thanks


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Fracino?


----------



## snippyauto (Jun 7, 2014)

NewboyUK said:


> Fracino?


 yes 👍


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Fracino-- the manufacturer based in Birmingham.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

They about a tenner plus postage maybe

You could potentially get it cheaper but your choice


----------



## snippyauto (Jun 7, 2014)

NewboyUK said:


> They about a tenner plus postage maybe
> 
> You could potentially get it cheaper but your choice


 Do you know where from, I can't find anywhere.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

snippyauto said:


> Do you know where from, I can't find anywhere.


 Ring their parts department and they organise it all over the phone (yes I know it's 2021 but this way you get the right part for the task!)


----------



## snippyauto (Jun 7, 2014)

Missy said:


> Ring their parts department and they organise it all over the phone (yes I know it's 2021 but this way you get the right part for the task!)


 Thanks for your help, just called them up should get the pipe tomorrow.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Same happened to mine in lockdown last year, these leaky pipes must be an age thing. Adrian @ fracino got one delivered to me virtually next day. Delivery wasn't cheap, but it was at least a good quality part with good quality delivery service.


----------

